# Dandruff and itching



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have 2 adult ober werthers, Max and Rootbeer. I've had them 2 weeks now and they have heavy dandruff. They had the dandruff when i got them and then 1 week ago they both started itching themselves alot. Is this normal, just dry skin issues or something else i should worry about. Max has fairly smooth hair but Rootbeer's is rough or wirery. Since i've had them they've been eating grass hay, free choice minerals, and pine and fir branches. Any ideas. SNAKEMAN


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

they could have lice, it's the time of year for that. If you part the hairs of their coat, often along the back, you can see the buggers.

A skin fungus is another possibility.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

One of my Ober boys had had flaky skin. The vet checked him out and recomended oil in his diet for dry skin. I used black oil sunflower seeds and pumpkin and flax. After a couple of months the flakes were gone and have not come back in 2 years. They had a ration daily for many months but I give it to them less frequently now.
IdahoNancy


----------

